# 2013 BBq Duel Tupelo Ms



## pkerchef (Nov 10, 2012)

It's time once again to sign up for the BIGGEST and best BBq contest in the state of Mississippi.This is a State Championship bbq contest. Come compete with some of the biggest names in BBq . We we're featured on BBq Pitmasters last season and had a great turnout. Cooker friendly we even police escorted the teams into the park last year. March 15-17 2013 Earlybrid discount till Dec. 15 save 25 dollars off your entry by registering early. Check it out.   www.tupelobbqduel.com  Thanks Pkerchef


----------



## pkerchef (Dec 14, 2012)

One day left to get in on the Earlybird special and save 25 bucks this offer expires 12/15/2012 Get your entries in now ! Register online @ www.tupelobbqduel.com Thanks Pkerchef


----------

